
Licensing Board Admits It Can't Silence Red Light Camera Critic - TDL
http://reason.com/blog/2017/12/07/licensing-board-admits-they-cant-silence
======
valuearb
Engineering licensing boards are a good idea, as long as they have zero legal
powers. Let customers decide which is a reasonable engineering standard. Don't
give officious twits the ability to control anyones ability to earn a living
as an engineer.

